# Advanced EMT scope of practice



## OKparamurse (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi guys and girls, I just began the new Advanced EMT course today just after wrapping up my basic in early December. Of course being the first day we didn't get too in depth but we did review the general guidlines and abilities of the AEMT, according to our book, intubation and IO access were going to be in our scope of practice. I was led to believe that our curriculm was going to be closer to I-85 than I-99. I was just curious what everyone else has heard on this subject.


----------



## Remeber343 (Jan 11, 2012)

ETT Intubation or king air/combs?  And AEMT in this area can IO.


----------



## OKparamurse (Jan 11, 2012)

Okay this makes more sense. Kings and combs are in our national scope, and endotracheals are taught in our book, but aren't a required skill. I just always had the idea in my head that IO access and ett intubation was a paramedic exclusive skill. But I guess there are some services that let aemts do ett intubations.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 11, 2012)

You can teach a 5 year old to correctly place an IO.

I was tested on adult ETT during my NREMT practical exam for I/85. In our rural counties I's can intubate as well as place BIADs.

Also basic ECG interpretation, peripheral IV access, IM/SQ, manual defibrillation, med admin and a few other things.


----------



## OKparamurse (Jan 11, 2012)

I believe we'll have all of those skills except manual defib. I'm just trying to get an idea of what services will be expecting after I complete school. Then again I'm not even sure if they'll know what to expect since Advanced is in its infancy. I've heard basically above I-85 but below I-99, is this close to correct?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 11, 2012)

What I have heard is it's more along the lines of I/99 education with I/85 scope. 

Depending on your service your scope may be and commonly is limited to far below the national scope.

I'm sure the service will expect you to know what you learned in class


----------



## R99 (Jan 12, 2012)

http://www.nhtsa.gov/people/injury/ems/EMSScope.pdf

Page 26

ability to do your own basic research for the win


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Jan 18, 2012)

OkEMT said:


> I believe we'll have all of those skills except manual defib. I'm just trying to get an idea of what services will be expecting after I complete school. Then again I'm not even sure if they'll know what to expect since Advanced is in its infancy. I've heard basically above I-85 but below I-99, is this close to correct?



They'll expect you to do IVs, handle any intermediate level calls (dehydration, hypoglycemia, etc), and be super ultra on top of things in a cardiac arrest, as you'll be certified to do most of what the medic can do in those circumstances.


----------

